# Box blade overkill?



## Irrig8r2002 (4 mo ago)

*I am fairly new to the tractor world. I have a Massey Ferguson 1825. This model has only been around for a couple of years and is very similar to the kubota L2501. I am wanting to purchase a 60 inch box blade. I like the land pride 1260 based on decent reviews and price. I’m concerned that it’s too light and I’m seeing better built box blades that are 100 pounds heavier for a few hundred dollars more. It’s not something I would use often. Would this box blade be a good match for my tractor?*


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Irrig8r2002, welcome to the tractor forum.

I think the 5' Land Pride box blade will be about all your tractor can handle. It will do everything a heavier box blade will do, just takes multiple passes and use of the scarifiers.


----------



## Irrig8r2002 (4 mo ago)

Thanks


----------



## fusc (Sep 28, 2021)

You can always add weight.


----------



## Vigo (Oct 8, 2021)

So i just came over from this old thread which id gotten a notification about, and theres a pic of a 60” box blade being pulled by a MUCH smaller tractor that might be encouraging to you. I disagree that it’s all your tractor can handle, but i wouldnt necessarily go bigger either. 

Anyway, about the weight.. The most weight per inch of blade, will cut in the fastest and be less finicky. So per inch of blade means if a 4ft blade weighed 400 and a 5ft blade weighed 500 they’re about the same as far as how hard they push the blade into the ground. More is better because it doesnt take rolling as many feet at the beginning of each pass for it to ‘feed in’ and start cutting if thats what youre trying to do. It should also be a little less bouncy and chattery on hard surfaces, if you got any. 

But since weight is weight, i 2nd the idea of just adding weight if you can do it a lot cheaper than buying the heavier blade. I bolted a 113lb 54” rubber loading dock bumper to the back of my 60” box blade.


----------

